# My 16 Inch Monster Rhombeus



## piranhaplaza (Dec 25, 2013)

this is a video of my second lagers piranha


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Boy


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

nice!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy sh*t f*ck
that thing is massive......

thanks for the video share!


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome fish man, how long have you had ? Where's the location he came from?


----------

